

Zoomingo's iOS Jobs Page Hijacked by Pr0nsite; Can't Contact Their Admin - MichaelCrawford
http://about.zoomingo.com/jobs/

======
MichaelCrawford
I expect that Domains by Proxy is in violation of the Internet RFCs, or maybe
the Uniform Domain Dispute Resolution Policy, as one is required to maintain
up-to-date contact information for the specific purpose of enabling others to
inform you that your server is faulty.

This only occurs on iOS, not on Android, Windows nor Mac OS X - I haven't
tried Linux.

I've been trying for several days to contact Zoomingo but have not gotten any
response.

------
MichaelCrawford
They seem to have fixed it. Maybe the folks at Zoomingo read Hacker News. ;-D

